# Quieting the air intake from you power head.



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

If you are having trouble with noisy  intake from the ventura action of your power head you easily build a muffler for it. All you have to do is take a short piece of 1/2" to 3/4" PVC and two end caps. Then drill a whole into each end cap the diameter of rigid air tubing. N ext cut two small pieces of rigid air tubing to fit these holes. Next push the rigid air tubing into each end cap through the whole and hot glue if necessary. Glue the end caps with the rigid tubing to the PVC and you are done. Connect to a noisy intake for a ventura power head and you will have silence.  I got this tip from a saltwater aquarium site years ago when I was trying to quiet a protein skimmer.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

A small air stone on the end of the air line works as well.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

The venturi's on Fluval filters can be noisy but found stuffing some filter floss into the really quietens them right down


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I quit smoking a pipe more years ago than when all glass tanks started taking over from metal frames, but pipe cleaners still are handy for silencing noisy airlines. And they can be adjusted.


----------

